# Wild hedgehog i need a 2nd opinion



## Maria (Mar 29, 2011)

Well hello everyone my name is Maria and i live in Greece.3 days ago while i was driving (about 1am) i noticed in the middle of the road a hedgehog trying to go across the road.i stoped the car and went to see him up close.he was adorable i followed him and decided to addopt him.i know what you are thinking not a good move( for the record many stupid drivers run over hedgehogs in greece everyday)and i didnt want him to have the same fate as the other poor little guys but it wasnt an impulse i really thought this through.that night i ve put him in a box with lots of towels to stay warm.next morning started looking for details about hedgehogs and got in here.a real information paradise!anyways he has now a cage a bed a wheel a water dish a food dish and a toilet paper roll to play thnnks to your wonderfull information  the first day i onlyvwent near his cage to change the water and give him some dry cat food and spent 15min with him sitting on my lap in order not to stress him out.he seems curious about me he sniffs all the time with his little black nose.i ve let him yesterday and today to walk around the house to get some more excersise and of course he went exploring.he is eating the cat food and drinking water he seems a bit stressed but i think its normal cause until 3 days ago he was sleeping and eating in fieldsin the wild.i ve checked him and he seems perfectly healthy except his eyes are a bit redish around the eyes.i wanted to ask you guys if you think that it was proper to get him from his natural habitat like that or if you think i should release him back where i found him.thats all sorry for my poor english and thnks for your time


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The hedgehogs we have as pets on this forum are African hedgehogs,they are alot different than the wild european hedgies. I'd suggest you release it back into the wild.


----------



## Maria (Mar 29, 2011)

i understand i will release him tomorow


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

It's probably for the best. If he was wild, he won't be happy in a cage. Are there any hedgehog breeders in Greece where you could get a pet hedgie?


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

I know and understand that it will be sad to let him go, but I'm sure it's for the best. Now that you have all the supplies to have a hedgehog though, I would clean it all and start looking for a breeder!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I can totally understand your wanting to keep him. They are really adorable and amazing animals. Perhaps you could see if there is a local wildlife sanctuary/hospital near you that could use some help with sick or injured wild hedgehogs. I'm sure they could use the help & you would be able to help a hedgie in need!


----------



## Maria (Mar 29, 2011)

i ll try to find a forest or something far from road to release him so that he ll be safe.i ll clean everything and i ll try to find a breeder  thnks for the advice


----------



## Maria (Mar 29, 2011)

On a second thought...i have a really big garden what if i let him go in there?he cant get near the road cause its escape proof and it has bushes and lots of bugs for him to eat.i could place a box somewhere around the garden if he wants to sleep in with his old towels from the cage and every night i can put some kibble or fruits and veggies in his bowl for him to feed.note:where i live it doesnt rain anymore and its quite warm like 20-25celsious right now.i believe that will give him the space he wants to run like the wind and hunt bugs and eat slugs and be wild but in a safer way.plz post your opinions


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Maria said:


> On a second thought...i have a really big garden what if i let him go in there?he cant get near the road cause its escape proof and it has bushes and lots of bugs for him to eat.i could place a box somewhere around the garden if he wants to sleep in with his old towels from the cage and every night i can put some kibble or fruits and veggies in his bowl for him to feed.note:where i live it doesnt rain anymore and its quite warm like 20-25celsious right now.i believe that will give him the space he wants to run like the wind and hunt bugs and eat slugs and be wild but in a safer way.plz post your opinions


That sounds very nice to me,good luck!


----------



## Maria (Mar 29, 2011)

can i upload some pics of Caramelo so that you can see how adorable he is ?????????or its not apropriate cause its a forum for african pygmy hedgehogs?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

We would love to see him.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

one of the types of hedgies in Greece is the Egpyptian Long Eared...very different from the East European/Southern White-Breasted hedgie...

i have a little experience with ELHs.

& definitely post pics of your new friend!  we love hedgie pics.


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

Pictures please!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm dying to see him...I bet he's super cute!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Kalimera!
I would love to see pictures of your little guy. Releasing him into your garden is an excellent idea. I know lots of people in the UK set up hedgie-friendly gardens with a hidey-house for them. They will also leave out food and water as well. Your garden sounds like a haven for the little guy. I was in Turkey for several weeks last summer on a research trip and became very upset whenever I saw a dead hedgie on the road - which was too often  
Whereabouts in Greece are you? I've been over there many times working on digs and research. Love it so much. Never saw a hedgehog though, next time I will have to keep my eyes peeled for them!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sounds wonderful!! We would love to see pictures!!


----------



## Maria (Mar 29, 2011)

I live in Chios an island in the North Aegean sea  just type chios in google and go to pics  also its exactly oposite to Turkey about half an hour with a boat 

__
https://flic.kr/p/5571463539
 here is our port

__
https://flic.kr/p/5572055948
 here is a small church 15 min from my house

__
https://flic.kr/p/5572055222
 the mountain epos http://www.chiosonline.gr/photo.asp?photo=myloi.jpg we have some windmills like those around the island http://www.chiosonline.gr/photo.asp?pho ... dados9.jpg this is where i live its caled Vrontados and its kinda like a village but larger with a population of about 5000 residents  about the wild hedgehogs i tent to return home quite late and if you look at sidewalks(cause most of them are under or near or next to fields) you can see the little guys running and eating bugs very late at night.My boyfriend has seen lots of them i ve seen some of the poor guys dead in the middle of the street which gets me sooooooo upset every time.anyway i ll try today to take some pictures of him and show you  he is the most adorable creature on earth for me XD


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You live in such a beautiful area!! Stunning!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

What a beautiful place! I've always wanted to go to Greece - it's definitely on my top 10 travel picks. Maybe someday.  

I think your garden will make a wonderful new home for your hedgie - an oasis for him! :lol: Can't wait to see pictures of the little guy and your setup! Good luck!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

i would love to see pics of the hedgie.  

I love Greece, where you live looks beautiful *sigh*
(though the pics don't really help with my current *when will this Prairie winter ever end? I wanna be somewhere warm* blahs that i have.... :| )


----------



## Maria (Mar 29, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen i give you the love of my life(dont tell my boyfriend i said that ) the sprinkles on my vanilla ice cream the cream in my chocolate covered donut the king of my garden my precious Caramello the wild hedgie


----------



## Maria (Mar 29, 2011)

Also here sorry for the bad quality i had to take those pics with my phone cause the battery of my digital camera died!!  isnt he adorable??????? i love him


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

He is very cute!  He looks lighter than the other European hedgies I've seen pictures of. And You can keep the pictures coming.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

adorable! Caramello fits him perfectly.  definitely keep pics coming!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's gorgeous! I didn't expect him to look so much like our little guys! I'm so surprised! I can absolutely see why you fell in love with him!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

He is so cute!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

he is such a handsome boy! He looks like a little sweetheart! Keep the pictures coming please.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He is beautiful  I don't know if I have ever seen one like that, I really like him. Your garden sounds wonderful. Judging by the beautiful pics you've showed of the area I wouldn't mind coming to live in the garden either :lol:


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

wow he doesnt look like our wild hogs, im in the uk and our european hedgies are a lot different to him. he is lovely


----------

